

Lens Tutorial – Introduction (part 1) - darthdeus
http://blog.jakubarnold.cz/2014/07/14/lens-tutorial-introduction-part-1.html

======
funky_lambda
It's really fun to write full imperative code using lenses and the State
monad.

Though it's a shame that lens type signatures are quite complicated.

